# Generator Questions More Like Opinions



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

OK at the risk of getting the so called "Generator Police" started up, I am looking for your opinions. We are going to get Honda generator, we had decided on the EU3000i because we have a 2006 FRKS Fifth Wheel with the 15,000 BTU Carrier A/C unit w/remote, so we need some serious power to run it and anything else we need to run. Over time we will go to Bristol, Charlotte, Talladega, Richmond, Michigan, Eldora (OH) and I am sure other venues for races and will need to run the A/C. So the plan was to have a hitch receiver put on the back of the Outback and buy a platform from Camping World to haul the generator and our big 7 day cooler on. Then I got to thinking that we are both in our fourty's and not getting any younger and that a 150 lb generator is not going to be a lot of fun to load/unload. So I started thinking more (that's the smell you are smelling right now, my mind churning) about it and thought we could save our backs and hernia surgery by getting 2 - EU2000i generators and the parallel kit and extended run gas tank and not have to get the hitch done or buy the platform and everything should still be able to run. I can carry the 2000's around by myself and they could be stored in the pass thru storage. So what I am looking for from everyone here is arguments either way, pros and cons of each. Help me out people, We are gonna spend $2000 real easily so I want to make sure I am making the right choice. Thanks in advance and for those who don't like getting the "generator police stirred up" ..........I'm really sorry!!!!! LMAO!!

BY THE WAY, IF YOU ARE FROM THE MIDWEST OR GOING TO BE IN THE MIDWEST IN EARLY JUNE, COME JOIN US AT THE FIRST ANNUAL MIDWEST OUTBACKERS RALLY http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19500


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

I think it is all a matter of what is best for you... I went with the 2 2000's and have never questioned the decision. I use both of them for the a/c in the summer and during the cooler months just take one of them. I also bought the 6 gallon gas tank as you fill them up all the time without it (found it on line). I wasn't excited to spend the $$ for them but hope to use them for years to come.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

You asked for 2 cents and I'm going to give it to you. I spent a great deal of time deciding between the EU3000 and 2 EU2000 generators
and after much debate I came to the conclusion that 2 EU2000's was a better decision for my situation and here's why.....

* Go to a store that sells both and pick up the EU3000 and then add another 25 pounds for fuel, It's *HEAVY!!!!* I don't want to pull something
important right before I go on vacation!

* For my situation, I won't always be running the air so it's great to bring only one (light) generator at times.

* Look at the used market (Ebay, Craigslist ect.... ) EU3000's don't sell as quickly and don't hold their value as well as the 2000, IMHO. The
EU2000's sell very quickly and close to what they can be bought for brand new.

Mark


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> You asked for 2 cents and I'm going to give it to you. I spent a great deal of time deciding between the EU3000 and 2 EU2000 generators
> and after much debate I came to the conclusion that 2 EU2000's was a better decision for my situation and here's why.....
> 
> * Go to a store that sells both and pick up the EU3000 and then add another 25 pounds for fuel, It's *HEAVY!!!!* I don't want to pull something
> ...


Your 2 cents is exactly what I wanted and right now this is the way we are leaning. Thanks a ton Mark.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We have 2x2000 and love the set up. Only bring as much power as I am likely to need. Great set up.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Here's another plus with the 2 x 2000 set up... If it is the "off" season, and you dont need both gen's running- you can alternate the use of one generator, essentially lengthing the life span of the combination. That's my plan, once I get enough $ to buy the second unit.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a generator we bought during the ice storm of 07 in Mo. We have used it a few times when camping but we don't run it at night because it is sort of loud. The thing is big enough to run what ever I need and it is on wheels so it can roll in the cargo area, so there is no problem with moving it. But does anyone know how I can quiet it down some? I have thought of extending the exhaust and maybe even putting another muffler on it. Any ideas?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> You asked for 2 cents and I'm going to give it to you. I spent a great deal of time deciding between the EU3000 and 2 EU2000 generators
> and after much debate I came to the conclusion that 2 EU2000's was a better decision for my situation and here's why.....
> 
> * Go to a store that sells both and pick up the EU3000 and then add another 25 pounds for fuel, It's *HEAVY!!!!* I don't want to pull something
> ...


X2

Plus I believe the 2 eu2000i's have enough power to drive the AC at any altitude, the eu3000i may be borderline anemic if you plan to have anything else electrical running - TV set, microwave, lights, etc.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I think that's probably got me sold now, I'm 95% sure we will soon be getting 2 Honda EU2000i generators. We have a 5000 watt Coleman Powermate now that only has about 20-25 hours on it if that. But that dang thing is so noisy it's deafening. So I will put it on the For Sale board at work and get what I can out of it. Thanks again to all that responded.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope the OP doesn't mind, but I have a generator question too. My DH bought a used eu2000i and he may be able to get a used eu1000i off of another guy as well. Can we parallel these or can we only parallel 2 of the same wattage??


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

jetjane said:


> I hope the OP doesn't mind, but I have a generator question too. My DH bought a used eu2000i and he may be able to get a used eu1000i off of another guy as well. Can we parallel these or can we only parallel 2 of the same wattage??


The generators used have to be of the same wattage/type.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have a single Honda 2000 and bought it with the idea of eventually adding a second one. We haven't needed the second one yet, but it's nice to know that we're half way there. I would much rather have to lift only 45 lbs at a time









I think you'd be really happy with the Honda 2x setup up as well...


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I will buy 2 2000i's.... I can buy one now, and another one later, when I need the A/C. Most of the time 2000 watts will do just fine. Plus, less gas is used when using one 2000i compaired to one 3000i.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I know I am sold on the 2 2000's but I thought I'd let everyone viewing this post know that Honda is running a special until the end of May on all Generators over $399, You get no payments / no interest until January 2010. I know we are going to spend a little over $2000 with the parallel cable and the extended run gas tank, so we will have 19-20 months to pay for it without paying any interest. We were just going to use our tax rebates to pay for part of it but when I saw that deal I changed my mind. No interest is like free money.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Well I know I am sold on the 2 2000's but I thought I'd let everyone viewing this post know that Honda is running a special until the end of May on all Generators over $399, You get no payments / no interest until January 2010. I know we are going to spend a little over $2000 with the parallel cable and the extended run gas tank, so we will have 19-20 months to pay for it without paying any interest. We were just going to use our tax rebates to pay for part of it but when I saw that deal I changed my mind. No interest is like free money.


Great lead! We still need to pick up gen #2, the parralel cable and the gas tank....may just be the right time...


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I hope the OP doesn't mind, but I have a generator question too. My DH bought a used eu2000i and he may be able to get a used eu1000i off of another guy as well. Can we parallel these or can we only parallel 2 of the same wattage??


The generators used have to be of the same wattage/type.

Mark
[/quote]

Thanks for the reply Mark. My DH is still insisting that it can be done though. I had the same thoughts as you and it is why I was asking for opinions.







He is going to maybe go look at the used eu1000i today and buy it if it is cheap (he got the eu2000i for $300!!







). He says if paralleling them doesn't work then we'll just give it to my brother and he can use it on his camper.


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've always heard that the generators have to be the same wattage rating, in order to parallel them together. I've never heard a full explanation of why. 
I don't fully understand the inverter circuits, but one possible problem is that the parallel outputs on the Hondas don't have circuit breakers: they rely on the circuit breaker on the parallel kit. So, even though your load isn't enough to trip the breaker (on the parallel kit), the small honda still may become overloaded. The overload might do nothing more than cause an automatic shutdown. I don't really know; but it would be a shame to fry the inverter on the smaller unit (or both) or worse. I wish we could get Mythbusters to try it.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

jetjane said:


> I hope the OP doesn't mind, but I have a generator question too. My DH bought a used eu2000i and he may be able to get a used eu1000i off of another guy as well. Can we parallel these or can we only parallel 2 of the same wattage??


The generators used have to be of the same wattage/type.

Mark
[/quote]

Thanks for the reply Mark. My DH is still insisting that it can be done though. I had the same thoughts as you and it is why I was asking for opinions.







He is going to maybe go look at the used eu1000i today and buy it if it is cheap (he got the eu2000i for $300!!







). He says if paralleling them doesn't work then we'll just give it to my brother and he can use it on his camper.
[/quote]

Here is a link to the parallel cord page on the Honda Power website, it states clearly that they must be the same wattage.

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/product...delid=EU2000IAN


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Here is a link to the parallel cord page on the Honda Power website, it states clearly that they must be the same wattage.
> 
> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/product...delid=EU2000IAN


Thanks CTDOutback06........that is exactly the ammo I need to convince the DH!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Here is a link to the parallel cord page on the Honda Power website, it states clearly that they must be the same wattage.
> 
> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/product...delid=EU2000IAN


Thanks CTDOutback06........that is exactly the ammo I need to convince the DH!








[/quote]

Surely could be a very costly mistake!!!!


----------



## Rockn DZL (May 13, 2007)

The only negative thing I can say about the two 2000's I bought was the fact that we bought them online (free shipping, no tax etc) only to have problems with both units. I figured, no problem, take them to my local dealer for repair. I wound up going 4 times for float and fuel problems only to be told it was dirty fuel and they wouldn't cover it. Bull. So I named them my evil Honda twins and sold them with full disclosure. Now I'm thinking again about the 3000, dual 2000's and the Yamahas. The one thing I do like about the 3000 is the electric start option, but the dual use of the 2000 I think out wieghs it. The only suggestion I would have is pay the little bit more, and buy them from a local dealer that you trust and will stand behind it.

The other thing you might check is if a local A to Z or similar equipment company will rent them to you. Through work I can get gens for $25 a day so it would take me 80 days of camping to feel the loss. I thought I might rent and plan on a new Outback with a built in Onan!!!!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> OK at the risk of getting the so called "Generator Police" started up, I am looking for your opinions. We are going to get Honda generator, we had decided on the EU3000i because we have a 2006 FRKS Fifth Wheel with the 15,000 BTU Carrier A/C unit w/remote, so we need some serious power to run it and anything else we need to run. Over time we will go to Bristol, Charlotte, Talladega, Richmond, Michigan, Eldora (OH) and I am sure other venues for races and will need to run the A/C. So the plan was to have a hitch receiver put on the back of the Outback and buy a platform from Camping World to haul the generator and our big 7 day cooler on. Then I got to thinking that we are both in our fourty's and not getting any younger and that a 150 lb generator is not going to be a lot of fun to load/unload. So I started thinking more (that's the smell you are smelling right now, my mind churning) about it and thought we could save our backs and hernia surgery by getting 2 - EU2000i generators and the parallel kit and extended run gas tank and not have to get the hitch done or buy the platform and everything should still be able to run. I can carry the 2000's around by myself and they could be stored in the pass thru storage. So what I am looking for from everyone here is arguments either way, pros and cons of each. Help me out people, We are gonna spend $2000 real easily so I want to make sure I am making the right choice. Thanks in advance and for those who don't like getting the "generator police stirred up" ..........I'm really sorry!!!!! LMAO!!
> 
> BY THE WAY, IF YOU ARE FROM THE MIDWEST OR GOING TO BE IN THE MIDWEST IN EARLY JUNE, COME JOIN US AT THE FIRST ANNUAL MIDWEST OUTBACKERS RALLY http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19500


Hi,
I own a EU3000 and if I had to do it over I would purchase two EU2000. My only issue with the EU3000 is it is HEAVY! Regardless you can't go wrong with a Honda, mine is easy to maintain and very reliable.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone have suggestions for a reliable on-line vendor? Or better to go local-purchase on this? (I've never owned a generator before.)


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

Camper Man said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a reliable on-line vendor? Or better to go local-purchase on this? (I've never owned a generator before.)


I got mine (twin 2000's with parallel kit) from mayberry's. very reasonable prices, and free (and fast) shipping (i think they're in Deleware or MD), but they don't list the prices on the web page: you have to call.
In my opinion, for the price premium at the local dealer, the dealer supplied generator should come gold-plated.

You should at least call mayberry's to see what their current price is. I was astonished at the discount when i ordered mine, but that was more than 2 years ago.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, I know there are some EE types hanging around here that can explain if they need to be the same wattage.

I'm thinking you'd be fine up to double the load capacity of the lesser unit, but then that's probably only getting you to the same thing as running the bigger unit by itself. Yes, no, maybe so?

As for the Honda web site's instruction, they also say use only the "recommended" (read, Honda brand at inflated price) cable.







We're talking what, $30 worth of parts?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

While I agree whole heartadly Dan, I'm not electrically inclined (I hate something you can't see) but I do dabble in home repair. I have a life size picture of me making a cable (there is a great one - google Honda/ homemade parrallel cable) and plugging it in and BOOM... I lose 2500.00 of Generators. And, Honda wont have much sympathy for me. I will say though, the Honda parallel cable looks pretty chinsey...for allowing 4000 Watts (3600, really) of juice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

It's the amperage. When you have two gens running in parallel, each is providing half of the current (amps). When you reach the max of either generator, it becomes part of the load. Best case you would trip the output breaker of the weaker generator, but since the parallel cable connectors don't have breaker protection, you would back-feed the inverter. This, unfortunately, will let out the magic blue smoke. And as everyone knows, the magic smoke is what makes everything electronic go.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. My DH never bought that other generator after all because it turned out to be some 15 yr old Honda 1000W worn out junk and not the eu1000i like he was told.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jetjane said:


> Here is a link to the parallel cord page on the Honda Power website, it states clearly that they must be the same wattage.
> 
> http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/product...delid=EU2000IAN


Thanks CTDOutback06........that is exactly the ammo I need to convince the DH!








[/quote]
I just found this ad on Craig's List...









*wtb or sale honda eu1000i broken - $1 (la palma)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-03-18, 11:16PM PDT

I hooked up my eu1000i parallel with a eu2000i and it blew out the inverter part. The whole rest of the generator is mint. Does anyone have a eu1000i that has a broken engine thats wants to sale it or does anyone need the engine in mine? *


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sensai said:


> It's the amperage. When you have two gens running in parallel, each is providing half of the current (amps). When you reach the max of either generator, it becomes part of the load.


That's what I thought. So you'd be ok up to twice the amps of the lesser unit. Even if you could be that precise, that probably doesn't get you anything over just running the bigger unit alone.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well I did it, called a local Honda Power Equipment dealership and ordered 2 - EU2000i generators and the L5 parallel power cord. I called Wise's and Mayberry's and it would have been $1960 shipped from either of them with no sales tax and we are going to pay $2150 from the local dealership with sales tax, everything out the door. I look at it as a $200 insurance policy because if we have trouble I can just drive 10 miles and take it in to be serviced as opposed to calling an out of state dealer and box it back up and pay shipping and then wait and see what happens as far as getting it back. Not the most frugile way to do it but we decided this was what made us comfortable. Got no interest or payments until January 2010 with the Honda Power Equipment card so as long as we pay for it by January 2010 we are good to go. I put much thought and research into the 2 2000's over 1 3000 or another brand. So there goes another $2000+ out the door, LOL!!!!


----------

